# Forbidden Dreadnought



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sexy... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Official Page: Dreadnought Frame

Review: First Ride: Forbidden Dreadnought - Video | Beta MTB

Lets talk all things dreadnought in here.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Reserved

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Really well done review by Beta. Glad to see Forbidden step into the long travel game. Should provide an awesome platform for enduro racers and bike park duties.


----------



## Valsmere (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking forwars to this one and seeing some build ups


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Seeing as Forbidden is now sponsoring half of YouTube, do they even have bikes to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think they will likely have real stock starting May according to the website. I am gonna start planning my build around summer ETA. I really want the NERDs colorway but that is Q3 according to the website. I think the XT build is an OK value but for 500 more you can probably build something with carbon wheels custom if you shop the internet for deals.

I am really excited by this bike and hope we get lots of pictures posted and feedback once the bikes are in the wild more.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was also thinking based on the Beta guys review that if the bike is already hard to pop and jump then maybe air is the way to go if that is your required taste. 

Do you guys think that the coil will actually make the bike too planted? I enjoy a planted bike as i'm not much of a jumper but I do like to be able to pop the bike around from time to time.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.

i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> I'll post thoughts as soon as I get mine. Got an XL deep space 9 with 11/6 coming my way. Curious to see how I like the cs length as the short cs on my XL sb150 was my main complaint about the bike. I've got all the parts ready to go, although I may have to run a trust shout initially until my ext era comes in. (I originally got the shout for my sb150 but wasn't a huge fan so switched to a fox 38 which I sold with the sb150 frame)


do you know when your frame is due?


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

onawave said:


> do you know when your frame is due?


Not exactly but I was told mine would ship out in a week or two at most. Add a weekish for transit and hopefully 2-3 weeks... Can't freaking wait. Especially after reading/watching the Beta mtb review of it, it sounds exactly like what I was hoping/looking for. I've ridden a Spec enduro on multiple occasions and in parks vs my 150 it made me crave slightly more bike but the tradeoff was that it felt almost a bit too plush at times like there wasn't anything to push/pump off of especially compared to the sb150. Hoping it'll give me similar stability/ploughability as the enduro without the too deep/plush suspension feeling.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> I dont think you would buy a high pivot long travel bike and expect it to be that great at jumps? for me personally - I love riding steep techy stuff. so I'm going full custom build on the ready inc a mullet setup. after all the reading I did about how it all works - it just made a lot of sense to me - and so pulled the trigger.
> 
> i think I have a deepspace 9 coming my way.


 I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.

I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.

I just think if the bike is a ploughing machine that an air shock could aid in this. The coil might make it a chore

again this is just theory and I have 0 evidence to support this just basing this off the beta review.

Thoughts??


----------



## adurant (May 31, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> I too ride steep and loose trails not much of a jumper at all. Infact the Beta review is a trail I ride regularly and that is considered intermediate as far as tech in my books.
> 
> I'm talking about popping off square edge hits, changing directions , or popping from an obstacle to another. Just general riding moves required for steep, rocky, techy trails.
> 
> ...


So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

adurant said:


> So I don't have a ton of experience on high end coils myself (although I'll be reporting back shortly) but I've seen several people who have gone from an x2 to an ext storia or push 11/6 who report that they gain mid stroke support and the bike almost feels more poppy. Granted an x2 is not exactly a supportive or poppy shock. I'd say it really depends on how fast your riding down said trails. If its steep and super technical to the point that its pretty low speed then you may want a poppier bike with like a dpx2. However I find that if you can keep your speed up high enough you can pop or move any bike or shock around. You'll hear tons of reviewers talking about big enduro bikes "coming to life" at higher speeds. Hell on certain trails a big enduro bike allows me to go comfortably so much faster than on a shorter poppier trail bike that the enduro bike almost ends up feeling poppier.


would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.

I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowsed341 (Jun 16, 2015)

onawave said:


> would agree with this. I'm currently running a dhx2 on a sb150. the bike very much rides much better faster on steeper stuff.
> 
> I'm moving to a push on the dready - so my basic understanding of that shock - is that its basically two shocks in one. one for flowy / jump trails and one for dh. looking forward to it.


Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


----------



## onawave (Jan 4, 2019)

Snowsed341 said:


> Having owned an 11/6 on my Wreckoning, you have to specify to Push the tune you want for each circuit. Most come setup as a climb and DH mode. I would hit push up to see how they tuned the shocks for the bike.


my mate just got a new evil with push. he has basically tweaked his "up" climb to jump and flow switch.


----------



## djbutcher13 (May 16, 2015)

Have an xl nerds push on pre-order. What do you guys think about running a 160 fork on it? Thinking it might be a better option for where I ride.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

It wouldn't effect the geometry all that much so you would probably be fine. It would steepen the head angle a bit and lower the bottom bracket. But, if you really are worried that a 170 or 180 fork might be too much for your riding, I suggest maybe looking at a different bike all together. This bike will be a beast no matter what fork length you are running on it.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for a long-travel 29er to add to my stable - ideally around150mm travel and reasonable weight. I have been leaning towards a Sentinel v2. But, the Dreadnought looks sweet. I still have an older Canfield Jedi DH bike, which I love. Looking at reviews however, it seems most of the test bikes aren't particularly light (33-34 lbs). Forbidden doesn't list frame weights for their bikes on their website.


----------

